# Suche Praktikumplatz



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi,
ich suche bis 2 Wochen eine Praktikumplatz in Br-ch:
- Eplan P8
- SPS S7


gruß waldy


----------



## Controllfreak (21 September 2010)

Nach Brasilien möchte ich auch mal


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 September 2010)

Und wenn man den Bindestrich gegen 2 Buchstaben tauscht, hat man den Nachnamen meiner Exfrau... Vielleicht meint er ja die!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

Ich glaub der meint die




> *BRCH* Consulting, Kurt Klauser, in Rorschach, CH-320.1.054.888-6, Beratungen von Privat-Personen und Unternehmungen usw. Einzelfirma (SHAB Nr. 40 vom 27. 02. 2004, S. 9, Publ. 2145148). *Die Firma ist infolge Geschäftsaufgabe erloschen*.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 September 2010)

Ich glaube er meint:

Irgendwo zwischen Brasilien und der Schweiz.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2010)

Vielleicht sucht er auch einfach nur die brasilianische Schweiz.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 September 2010)

HIER will er hin.. Hat nur den Bindestrich falsch gesetzt.. kann ja mal passieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> HIER will er hin.. Hat nur den Bindestrich falsch gesetzt.. kann ja mal passieren


 
sag mal LiLaStern, du als alter Forumskollege vom Waldy, könntest ihn doch 
auch mal so ein Praktikumsplatz anbieten. Dann bist du auf deinen 
Montagen nicht so alleine und bekommst noch ausgezeichnete Unterhaltung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> sag mal LiLaStern, du als alter Forumskollege vom Waldy, könntest ihn doch
> auch mal so ein Praktikumsplatz anbieten. Dann bist du auf deinen
> Montagen nicht so alleine und bekommst noch ausgezeichnete Unterhaltung



Du wirst lachen.. ich hab da wirklich mal dran gedacht. Aber zur Zeit hab ich nix passendens zum programmieren. Bei meinem derzeitigen Projekt hab ich die UND und ODER-Verknüpfungen schon fertig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen.. ich hab da wirklich mal dran gedacht. Aber zur Zeit hab ich nix passendens zum programmieren. Bei meinem derzeitigen Projekt hab ich die UND und ODER-Verknüpfungen schon fertig


 
ich würde ihn da ja gerne helfen, nur kann er bei uns nichts mehr lernen


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi,
na ja, für die, wer kennt kein Deutsch:
" Br-ch " - Bereich .

Und wenn jemand hat für mich  Praktikum bis 2 Woche lang - würde mcih freuen.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja, für die, wer kennt kein Deutsch:
> " Br-ch " - Bereich .
> 
> ...


 
ach das heißt *"Bereich"*, mensch da hätten wir auch von selber drauf kommen können


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

> Hi,
> ich suche bis 2 Wochen eine Praktikumplatz in Br-ch:



Br = Bereich

oder 

Br-ch = Bereich  Schweiz

bin breit = bin b-reit = bin bereit


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi,
und bei Praktikum , während Praktikumzeit - wir könnten uns schon kennenlernen.
Wer weiss , vielleicht kenne ich mehr als nur UNd oder ODER 

gruß waldy


----------



## c.wehn (21 September 2010)

ich kenne auch die formel e=mc2 trotzdem weiss ich nicht was sie bedeutet xD


----------



## Seppl (21 September 2010)

bei uns müsste man mal wieder 


die Werkstatt aufräumen
den Parkplatz kehren und
das Leergut in der Kantine wegschaffen


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

> bei uns müsste man mal wieder
> 
> 
> die Werkstatt aufräumen
> ...



 - und darf ich während Praktikum mindestens eine CPU anfassen ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und darf ich während Praktikum mindestens eine CPU anfassen ?
> [*]gruß waldy
> [/LIST]



Zum CPU´s anfassen hätte ich evtl. einen Praktikumsplatz frei...
Aufkleber runtermachen, saubermachen, in kisten einsortieren...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

> Zum CPU´s anfassen hätte ich evtl. einen Praktikumsplatz frei...


 - und wann kann ich vorbei komen udn ganze Kramm erledigen ?
Und die Adresse brauhce ich auch von dir.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

*Ein Mann, ein Wort*



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Zum CPU´s anfassen hätte ich evtl. einen Praktikumsplatz frei...
> Aufkleber runtermachen, saubermachen, in kisten einsortieren...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


 
so Timo, aus der sache kommst du nicht mehr raus. Ich hoffe
du stehst zu deinen Wort


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und wann kann ich vorbei komen udn ganze Kramm erledigen ?
> Und die Adresse brauhce ich auch von dir.
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Adresse hätte ich... und die Bankverbindung könnte ich Dir auch geben. Dann kannst nach Praktikumsende gleich Deinen Obulus abbuchen. Ich mag es nicht, wenn gute Praktikanten als billige Arbeitskräfte gesehen werden. Ich wünsche Euch beiden alle Gute für eine erfolgreiche, gemeinsame Zukunft. 

Mit den besten Wünschen,

dia


----------



## ThorstenD2 (21 September 2010)

Seppl schrieb:


> bei uns müsste man mal wieder
> 
> 
> die Werkstatt aufräumen
> ...


 
du hast das Schaltschränke schleppen vergesenn 
Und Kupferschienen polieren *ROFL*


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Hi,
Frage an Dia,
hattest  du für mich auch eine Möglichkeit bei dir Praktikum machen zu anbieten ?
Oder das war s nur neue eine Illusioin von deine Gedanken ?
gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 September 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

wir arbeiten leider mit WSCAD. Ich liege dem Chef schon, seit ich da bin, mit Eplan in den Ohren, aber das ist ihm leider zu teuer...
Außerdem sollte man bei uns nicht nur Zeichnungen und Pläne erstellen, sondern auch lesen und verarbeiten können. Und glaube mir:

Mich möchtest Du nicht als Deinen Vorgesetzten!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

> Außerdem sollte man bei uns nicht nur Zeichnungen und Pläne erstellen, sondern auch lesen und verarbeiten können


 - ich dachte, wenn ich sage, das ich kann Schltplane zeichnen - dann ich dachte, die Leute es wiessen, dass ich kann die Schaltplane auch lesen.

Sonst wocher ich weiss, was habe ich da gezeichnet - ohne Kenntnisse zu Pläne lesen ?

gruß waldy

P.S. unter von mir ein Bild ist eingefügt, von Profi gezeichnet


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich dachte, wenn ich sage, das ich kann Schltplane zeichnen - dann ich dachte, die Leute es wiessen, dass ich kann die Schaltplane auch lesen.
> 
> Sonst wocher ich weiss, was habe ich da gezeichnet - ohne Kenntnisse zu Pläne lesen ?
> 
> ...


 
Also langsam glaube ich "waldy" ist ein Zweit-Nick. Ich komme nur nicht drauf von wem.


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

> Also langsam glaube ich "waldy" ist ein Zweit-Nick.


 -sehr Interessant, warum hast du nur solche Gedanke in Kopf, welche Dinge bringen dich zum diese Ergebnisse ?


IBFS - würdest du auch zum Treffung in NRW vorbei kommmen ?
Da könnten wir uns kennenlernen.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also langsam glaube ich "waldy" ist ein Zweit-Nick. Ich komme nur nicht drauf von wem.


 
Die frage kamm schon öfter auf, aber so sehr kann mann sich nicht verstellen. 
Das kann keine Schauspielschule lehren, frank glaube mir der ist echt....oder Waldy!?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Hi Helmut, 
ja ich bin  da, und wenn alles klappt gut - komme vorbei nach Bielefeld.

Helmut, vielleicht könnte ich bei dir Praktikum machen ? Weil da nur waren welche Vorschlage - aber keine Realistische Angebot.

gruß waldy


----------



## crash (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich dachte, wenn ich sage, das ich kann Schltplane zeichnen - dann ich dachte, die Leute es wiessen, dass ich kann die Schaltplane auch lesen.
> 
> Sonst wocher ich weiss, was habe ich da gezeichnet - ohne Kenntnisse zu Pläne lesen ?
> 
> ...



Welcher von den Dreien bist du?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

> Welcher von den Dreien bist du?


 - so  crash stell dir erst mal vor dem Bild, Hände zu Seite , Kopf gerade und richtig gucken - ich muste mich Links stehen 
gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> ja ich bin da, und wenn alles klappt gut - komme vorbei nach Bielefeld.
> 
> Helmut, vielleicht könnte ich bei dir Praktikum machen ? Weil da nur waren welche Vorschlage - aber keine Realistische Angebot.
> ...


 
Ich bin nicht selbständig, das einzige was ich dir anbieten kann ist ein
privater Praktikumsplatz in Gartenarbeit. Da könntest du dann 140m
Buchenhecke stutzen und 3500qm rasen schneiden, aber alles mit der
Heckenschere.


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 September 2010)

crash schrieb:


> Welcher von den Dreien bist du?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 11540





Und ich dachte, es wäre ein Pneumatikplan... sowas dummes von mir...


----------



## crash (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - so  crash stell dir erst mal vor dem Bild, Hände zu Seite , Kopf gerade und richtig gucken - ich muste mich Links stehen
> gruß waldy



Aha ganz links in gelb, aber der Leber gehts noch gut oder?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

> aber alles mit der
> Heckenschere.


- nein Helmut, Danke. 
gruß waldy


----------



## crash (22 September 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, es wäre ein Pneumatikplan... sowas dummes von mir...



Das ist der Sicherheitsplan für ein russisches Kernkraftwerk.


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> -sehr Interessant, warum hast du nur solche Gedanke in Kopf, welche Dinge bringen dich zum diese Ergebnisse ?
> 
> 
> IBFS - würdest du auch zum Treffung in NRW vorbei kommmen ?
> ...


 
..also diese "P8_Kinderzeichnung" hat mir echt die Tränen n die Augen getrieben. Da kann selbst ich dann nicht mehr ernst bleiben 

Frank


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - Helmut ich weiss nciht gerade, aber ich habe eine Idee, wie es wärs bei Traffung mit diese Scherre bei allen zak-zak machen?
> gruß waldy


Also Waldy,
nach dem Spruch würde ich dein Bild folgendermaßen interpretieren:


> Russischer Amokläufer rennt nach blutiger Tat am helllichten Tag freudestrahlend in den Wald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - nein Helmut, Danke. Oder was bezahlst dú pro Stunde?
> gruß waldy


 
ich hör immer nur zahlen, sei doch froh das ich dir einen Platz angeboten
habe, aber eigentlich habe ich viel zu viel angst das du mich mit der
schere verletzen könntest. Ich ziehe hiermit mein Angebot zurück, bei 
deiner Kinderzeichnung, glaube ich sowieso das dir die Qualifikation für 
so ein bischen Gartenarbeit fehlt. 
Du warst doch in einer Weiterbildung, war das jetzt in einer Grundschule
oder einer Sonderschule?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Helmut, 
Gute Nacht.
waldy


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

Komm Helmut,
sei nett und gib waldy noch einen Gutenachtkuss.


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

Hi Leute,

das ich suche Praktikum Platz bis 2 Woche lang - das meine ich ernst.

gruß waldy


----------



## Rudi (29 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> das ich suche Praktikum Platz bis 2 Woche lang - das meine ich ernst.
> 
> gruß waldy




Waldy Du sollst nicht immer allen Leuten Angst machen.


----------



## waldy (29 September 2010)

Hi Rudi,
ich bin freunlicher Mensch.

gruß waldy


----------

